# Dorian



## DarkDesires814

Dorian, the new addition to the family, was just put in with the other boys today. I love all my rats but I just melt whenever I look at this little guy's face. I share him with a friend who hasn't gotten to spend much time with him, so I took lots of pictures for her and now you all get to see them too. Yay! Sorry dial-up people. You're going to be cursing me while you wait for all these pictures to load.


----------



## Inesita

Aw, he's goregous! I love the markings on his face!


----------



## 2manyrats

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## DarkDesires814

I'm not 100% sure what color he is but I'm thinking russian blue. Anyone know if that's right?


----------



## twitch

yeah, that looks about right. well him being a blue. i can't remember if it was the russian or american blue that's darker. i'm thinking its the american actually but i could be wrong.


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Awwe what a cute little boy.


----------



## OhBugger.

awww, she's so darn cute! 

love the face.


----------



## Poppyseed

Awww! I couldn't help but think of Door from Neverwhere when I saw his name lol. Cause Croup and Vandamer called her Dorian when they first investigated Richard's house for her >_>

Neverwhere got me to LOVE rats lol.


----------



## twitch

i've never heard of that book but it sounds interesting. is it about rats then? who wrote it?


----------



## Poppyseed

It's by Neil Gaiman. It's not about rats but has rats in it. It's a kind of odd urban fantasy fairy tail based in London. The thing that really got me was when he did talk about rats, he really hit the nail on the head. Rats are a kind of royalty in this under London but, and you would of never geussed it, there are some things rats CAN'T do without human help. So they choose rat speakers to aid them XD These are humans from the streets that usually a rat saves or enlist to aid them and they must obey the rats at all cost. It kind of seems like they worship the rats XD

Yeah, like I said, it's not about rats but rats do play a nice and fun role in the book. Mostly it's a fantasy of the people who fall through the cracks of society as if it was a second more magical world then the one you normally see.


----------



## 2manyrats

Yeah, Neil Gaiman's awesome. My fav is his collaboration with Terry Pratchett for Good Omens --> no rats, but a hilariously funny book nonetheless.


----------



## Poppyseed

I want to steal Neil Gaiman and have his babies P:

But yeah, off topic. I really love Dorian's markings they mess with your eyes lol.


----------



## Star

Dorian looks like a very cool rat! Funny patterns! 
I also noticed you have the same corel pattern set we have  .


----------

